# Vintage Panel Badges



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

AmpRage said:


> Anyone collect old panel badges before they toss the old can? Ive really gotten into growing my collection.


yes then i get annoyed with clutter and toss it all out ever year


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I did that for a time when I first started rewiring mechanical rooms but ended up just tossing them. Some of the older stuff with Bulldogs, Lightning bolts, and even company names were pretty cool.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

AmpRage said:


> Anyone collect old panel badges before they toss the old can? Ive really gotten into growing my collection.


Pictures or it didn't happen! 

Whatcha got? 
Show us please.


----------



## AmpRage (Jan 5, 2022)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I did that for a time when I first started rewiring mechanical rooms but ended up just tossing them. Some of the older stuff with Bulldogs, Lightning bolts, and even company names were pretty cool.


Ahh man! dont throw them out, ill take em!!


----------



## AmpRage (Jan 5, 2022)

MikeFL said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen!
> 
> Whatcha got?
> Show us please.


Ill try to remember to grab a picture of my small collection tomorrow.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

AmpRage said:


> Ahh man! dont throw them out, ill take em!!


They've been gone since I moved south in 2009.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

I've kept a few on the wall in my shop.


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

1960's


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

thems some mitey purdy lectrishamens


----------



## radio208 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Almost Retired said:


> thems some mitey purdy lectrishamens


You know, I can't for the life of me figure out why they shy away from that type of advertising these days.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

joe-nwt said:


> You know, I can't for the life of me figure out why they shy away from that type of advertising these days.


they dont in other areas...


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Almost Retired said:


> thems some mitey purdy lectrishamens


If they’re still alive those women are close to 80 years old.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

460 Delta said:


> If they’re still alive those women are close to 80 years old.


still hot!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> still hot!


You may need to see someone for that......


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You may need to see someone for that......


Jewski dont age shame. Be nice.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

Almost Retired said:


> thems some mitey purdy lectrishamens


Probably was risqué back then, posing in a one piece bathing suit.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> Probably was risqué back then, posing in a one piece bathing suit.


now if theyre not being violated its "boring" ...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> Jewski dont age shame. Be nice.


I like em younger, much much younger.....half 460s estimate is okay, sometimes!


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I like em younger, much much younger.....


careful, ppl will group u with saget for talkin like that lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> careful, ppl will group u with saget for talkin like that lol


I'm not dead!


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I'm not dead!


neither was he when it started


----------

